# Portfolio



## StrawberryMoon (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi,
I'm planning on applying to NYU and UCLA for Spring or Fall 2004. I know NYU requires a resume, example of creative work and dramatic essay. So, I was wondering what kind of material you guys included in your portfolio when applying.


----------



## StrawberryMoon (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi,
I'm planning on applying to NYU and UCLA for Spring or Fall 2004. I know NYU requires a resume, example of creative work and dramatic essay. So, I was wondering what kind of material you guys included in your portfolio when applying.


----------



## Drewwitt (Apr 19, 2003)

Go to either of those two colleges web-sites or
look for a phone number.  they will probably ask for a resume or a portfolio though or else they wouldn't know what skills you got.
-En Garde.....I'll let you try my Wu-Tang Style
-I'd Like to try your Wu-Tang style, Let's begin then.


----------



## photostar2000 (Apr 19, 2003)

Will you be applying for a BA, MA or MFA degree? The requirements are different for each.

First, note that the UCLA film department only accepts students in the fall, and you have to apply one year in advance.

Second, UCLA says "Prior production experience in film and television is not a formal requirement for admission." In fact, they DON'T want to see videos of any work during the first step of the application. So don't worry if you don't have any experience.


----------



## StrawberryMoon (Apr 19, 2003)

I'll be applying as an Undergrad...I've been paying more attention to NYU's requirements as it is my first choice. For creative work they ask for a 10 minute video, short story, storyboard or photographs. I just can't decide which one would be the best way to go. As for UCLA since they don't accept videos did you just send a short story or a script? Also, I hear they interview students before they're admitted. How much does that affect their decision? Oh and one more thing anyone else trying to transfer to one of the big film schools from a community college? I'm trying to figure out what my odds are.


----------



## photostar2000 (Apr 20, 2003)

As far as creative things go, here is what UCLA needs from BA applicants:

1) Personal Essay - a summary of background, creative interests, academic and professional goals (2 pages).

2) Critical Essay - on a film or television program (3 pages).

3) Creative Writing Sample - short story, play, script, poetry, or any combination (5 pages).

There are also some other forms and things (like letters of recommendation). See here UCLA BA Info for a complete list.

After reviewing applications, UCLA selects some applicants to interview. When going for an interview, they might ask to see more portfolio items (but experience is never a formal requirement).

From the people they interview they will select about 30 people for the BA program.


----------



## StrawberryMoon (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Looks like UCLA's rules are much more strict than NYU.


----------



## HBKDinobot (Apr 21, 2003)

As someone who has applied to pretty much every film school in California, I can tell you that UCLA is by far the strictest as far as the application goes. And keep in mind that they will only accept 15-30 students a semester making it very competitive as well.


----------

